# Which primer to use, high build? oil? Kilz vs. Zinser?



## toolman

Hello all I was talking to my local SW dealer about my issue of the bad plaster. He suggested to sand down the really rough spots and prime the entire wall with a high build primer. He mentioned that I could use a thick 3/4" nap roller to apply the high build primer even though they are usually put on with a sprayer. I tried a small area that was really bad and with a good sanding and regular primer it looks a lot better. I think the high build would look even better if I can apply it correctly with a roller. My first question would be has anyone ever applied a high build primer with a roller and if so do you have any suggestions? Second is does anyone have a primer they would suggest to cover a dark plum semi smooth wall to be painted in a light blue? Kilz Oil, latex, Zinser? SW?


----------



## Jeff.Chicago

I'm a huge fan of Zinser oil primer/cover stain. I have always used it and have had the best results with it.


----------



## GMack

To answer the second part of your question, don't think that you need to go with kilz, cover stain, bin etc. for a color change. The best color change primer I've used is Ben Moore Acrylic Fresh Start.


----------



## seversonspainting

Kilz is my friend but I got some really awesome primer from Sherwin Williams. Don't ask me the name of it, cause I can remember but I can look the next time I am out in my garage.


----------



## MAK-Deco

I was going to suggest 123 for a color change but BM fresh start is good as well..


----------



## seversonspainting

Also going with a tinted primer for your color was very well. I have used a few times and have had pretty good luck with it.


----------



## tsunamicontract

123 is way more economical though. no build however. for build try the xim peel bond, your SW should stock it.


----------



## MAK-Deco

My comment was for the color change and not the peeling issue.


----------



## GMack

MAK-Deco said:


> My comment was for the color change and not the peeling issue.


ditto


----------



## tsunamicontract

Oh no I know there is no peeling issue. Thats not why I would use peelbond. I would use the stuff because a) its bulletproof, and b) it builds like no other. Will really smooth things out. But seal the bare spots first because otherwise it will soak in there. You really just want a nice, thick surfacing coat. Since peelbond is clear, have your SW tint it a light grey. If they like you enough they should do it.


----------



## tsunamicontract

and I am talking about the XIM PeelBOND not the cheaper, Zinsser, non-building PeelStop


----------



## Jeff.Chicago

seversonspainting said:


> Kilz is my friend but I got some really awesome primer from Sherwin Williams. Don't ask me the name of it, cause I can remember but I can look the next time I am out in my garage.


CHB?


----------



## seversonspainting

I dont think so. I will look tomorrow.


----------



## Kelly Painting

for deep color changes....why buy primer and paint?
Ben Moore Aura will do it all in one step. (self priming)


----------



## seversonspainting

I don't think that having a primer mixed in with my paint would go over to well. Although I can't say much since I have never used the primer/paint mix.


----------



## tsunamicontract

no its not primer mixed with paint. its self priming paint. kind of like stain isn't just waterter-down paint.


----------



## slickshift

toolman said:


> ....does anyone have a primer they would suggest to cover a dark plum semi smooth wall to be painted in a light blue? Kilz Oil, latex, Zinser? SW?


Kilz, Zinsser, and SW, all have several primers

Original Kilz is an oil-based stain sealer, and the only product Kilz makes that doesn't stink on ice
Avoid the latex peelers...uh...I mean primers, at all costs

Zinsser makes some excellent primers, but pretty much labels them all as good for just about anything
This is not true, as each primer is better at something than the others

SW, like BM, also has more than one line of primers, and more than one primer in each line
The popular premium lines (Prep-Rite, Fresh Start) also are a bit over-sold by marketing, so you can't just be a can reader with the apps on these either

As you are going from plum to blue, there's no need for a nuclear stain blocker here...it's doesn't have to be "white" before you apply paint
Any quality acrylic you have open should be fine

If you don't have any open, the various products to choose from would be:

Kilz....none
Zinsser...123
SW...Prep Rite
BM...Fresh Start

All would be interior "latex" (acrylic)

This is for your own house isn't it?


----------



## slickshift

Kelly Painting said:


> for deep color changes....why buy primer and paint?
> Ben Moore Aura will do it all in one step. (self priming)


I can certainly second this one
Rather than 1 coat primer, two coats paint, I would rather use two coats Aura in this case


----------



## toolman

So it sounds like I should stay away from high build primers with a roller and go with a regular oil based primer. In case you can't tell I'm not much in to this painting part of the business so I do appreciate the help.


----------



## slickshift

toolman said:


> .... go with a regular oil based primer.


No, acrylic
..."latex", as in water-based
Not oil-based



me said:


> The various products to choose from would be:
> 
> Kilz....none
> Zinsser...123
> SW...Prep Rite
> BM...Fresh Start
> 
> All would be interior "latex" (acrylic)


----------



## momule

toolman said:


> Hello all I was talking to my local SW dealer about my issue of the bad plaster. He suggested to sand down the really rough spots and prime the entire wall with a high build primer. He mentioned that I could use a thick 3/4" nap roller to apply the high build primer even though they are usually put on with a sprayer. I tried a small area that was really bad and with a good sanding and regular primer it looks a lot better. I think the high build would look even better if I can apply it correctly with a roller. My first question would be has anyone ever applied a high build primer with a roller and if so do you have any suggestions? Second is does anyone have a primer they would suggest to cover a dark plum semi smooth wall to be painted in a light blue? Kilz Oil, latex, Zinser? SW?


Listen to the advice you were given. There is no reason you cant apply SW high build primer with a roller. However using anything smaller than 1/2" or bigger than 3/4" may produce a less than expected surface. 

The best advice i can give you is dont try to build it too thick as it will not cure correctly and will may produce cracks in the paint film.


----------



## BC_Painter

May want to check dates before posting a response like this, the last post was in July of 2008 so I think that this has been remedied by now ( Or at least I hope so )

By the way welcome to the forums!


----------



## Bighead

Use Aura, the miracle primer paint :thumbsup:


----------



## jack pauhl

I rolled that High Build, spattered like rain. Might want to just roll two coats of it. Zinsser 1-2-3 is the recommended primer for plaster, not cover-stain although it would work.


----------

